# FreeBSD + Enemy-Territory:Quake Wars



## bam88 (Jan 18, 2009)

first off hello to yall


and second.. i got a question. I downloaded ETQW demo linux installer. I installed it with no problems. The problem occurs when etqw script <to run a game> wants to use /usr/local/lib directory for library files, but the problem is the game needs to be using /compat/linux/usr/X11R6/lib. How can i trick or force the game to use /compat/linux/usr/X11R6/lib directory instead of /usr/local/lib? So far the only solution i got to be able to play the game <yes the game is fully playable under fbsd> is to replace entire /compat/linux/usr/X11R6/lib directory with /usr/local/lib one <ofcourse only temporary, when im done playing it i change all back>. So im asking you if anyone knows how to force etqw starting script to be looking for libraries in /compat/linux... folder and not in /usr/local/lib folder?

Thanks for your answer


----------



## bam88 (Jan 24, 2009)

nobody knows?


----------



## adamk (Jan 24, 2009)

The issue I've had in the past is that the linuxulator thinks that if a freebsd version of a needed library is in /usr/local/lib, the linux version should be in /compat/linux/usr/local/lib...  Which does not exist.  

Try this:

cd /compat/linux/usr/
ln -s X11R6 local

And then see if etqw starts.

Adam


----------



## bam88 (Jan 24, 2009)

hey

thanks for your info.. it does start now etqw normally but it can't load libGL file 

Loading GL driver 'libGL.so.1' through SDL
WARNING: SDL_GL_LoadLibrary libGL.so.1 failed: Could not load OpenGL library

and i do have NVIDIA drivers installed (everyother games are working normally; americas-army, ET)


----------



## adamk (Jan 24, 2009)

Try this then:

LD_PRELOAD=/usr/local/lib/libGL.so.1 etqw  

(or whatever the binary is called).

Adam


----------



## bam88 (Jan 24, 2009)

i'll try it thanks


----------



## Ferocious (Mar 29, 2009)

Hallo, I can play to rtcw and ET with FreeBSD 7.1, but when I try Quake Wars Demo, I get the followin sig fault:

```
This system qualifies for Normal quality.
Initializing SDL subsystem
Loading GL driver 'libGL.so.1' through SDL
WARNING: SDL_GL_LoadLibrary libGL.so.1 failed: Failed loading libGL.so.1

execing 'specs/recspec.dat'
execing 'specs/recspec_cpu.dat'
execing 'specs/recspec_gamedetail.dat'
execing 'specs/recspec_gpu.dat'
execing 'specs/recspec_gpudetail.dat'
execing 'specs/recspec_lighting.dat'
execing 'specs/recspec_foliage.dat'
Vendor: Device:
execing 'specs/recspec_foliage.dat'
thread priority set to 1
Opening IP socket: localhost:-1
Initializing SDL subsystem
Loading GL driver 'libGL.so.1' through SDL
WARNING: SDL_GL_LoadLibrary libGL.so.1 failed: Failed loading libGL.so.1
```
Are You able to run Quake Wars?


----------



## tangram (Mar 30, 2009)

Maybe this link can help: http://h3g3m0n.wordpress.com/2008/03/03/freebsd-review-and-howtos-from-a-linux-user/


----------



## cabriofahrer (Mar 31, 2009)

I've read this article, too, but I run into a different problem now:


----------



## cabriofahrer (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, I'd like to post something here, but I always get the following message:

Method Not Implemented

POST to /newreply.php not supported.
Apache/2.2.x (FreeBSD) Server at forums.freebsd.org Port 80

So what the hell is going on here?
I've included my post as a txt-file now, so that everybody can read it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 31, 2009)

I tried to post your text for you, but it didn't work (same error). It's probably due to a Apache/PHP security plugin that prevents certain stuff or strings to be uploaded using a POST command. I'll see if an admin can address that issue.


----------



## Ferocious (Mar 31, 2009)

The issue I've now is

```
Detected
 	1 2.51 GHz CPU
	2032 MB of System memory
	256 MB of Video memory on an optimal video architecture

This system qualifies for Normal quality.
Initializing SDL subsystem
Loading GL driver 'libGL.so.1' through SDL
signal caught: 'Segmentation fault', si_code 1
callstack:
0x0
[0x082e2cc1]
[0x082e00bd]
[0xbfbfffd7]
Trying to exit gracefully..
```


----------



## adamk (Mar 31, 2009)

You using the nvidia driver?  If so, they seem to have issues with linux_base-f8:  http://nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=129584


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 31, 2009)

Just to chime in:


```
linux_base-f8-8_11  Base set of packages needed in Linux mode (for i386/amd64)
nvidia-driver-180.29 NVidia graphics card binary drivers for hardware OpenGL ren
```

No problem here. Mind: only using linux-compat for Flash9, nothing else.


----------



## Ferocious (Mar 31, 2009)

adamk said:
			
		

> You using the nvidia driver?  If so, they seem to have issues with linux_base-f8:  http://nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=129584



I tried with my LFS system mounted on /compat: I had the same problem.


----------



## tangram (Apr 1, 2009)

cabriofahrer said:
			
		

> Well, I'd like to post something here, but I always get the following message:
> 
> Method Not Implemented
> 
> ...



From reading your txt file... 

Did you enable linproc in /etc/fstab? Try to add the following line to it if you don't have it:

```
linproc    /compat/linux/proc    linprocfs       rw      0 0
```

Regarding the _Loading GL driver 'libGL.so.1' through SDL_ error I'd say you have some issue with the graphic drivers? Do they work ok with other OpenGL games like Quake3, Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory and RTCW?

In your txt you also talk about

```
sysctl hw.snd.compat_linux_mmap=1
```

This sysctl is used to enable sound on some Linux apps such as Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory and should be added to /etc/sysctl.conf. You can read about it at http://linux-bsd-sharing.blogspot.com/2008/12/tip-enable-sound-on-enemy-territory.html.


----------



## tangram (Apr 1, 2009)

Ferocious said:
			
		

> The issue I've now is
> 
> ```
> Detected
> ...



Do you have libGL in your system?

Which linux_base do you have installed? And which did you try?


----------

